# Dan Henry Maverick



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Had not seen this watch until the other day just casually browsing the internet. Now I cant stop thinking should I, shouldn't I!

I happen to be quite a big Top Gun fan and the watch Tom wears in the film is a porsche design orfina I do believe. Obviously this Dan Henry model is based on that and I think it looks great. I have looked into getting a real one but I don't think I could spend so much on a vintage watch that will probably be banged up and just cause me problems. Nothing else Dan Henry has released has piqued my interest one bit until I saw this model. The only thing holding me back is that there seems to be a few problems with the movement. Hands not resetting to zero mainly. I have found this out by reading comments and watching the odd review. This is a slight disappointment as I probably would have ordered one by now but I don't want to receive a watch with a defective movement.

So does anyone have a Dan Henry and what are your thoughts quality wise.? Is it straight forward ordering off the website as it does mention custom charges for the UK? Thoughts on this watch in particular?

Like I said not fully made my mind up yet but I do really like it, and that's saying something as I'm not the biggest fan of chronographs! Its as good as it gets without having the real thing I would say. Its just the issues regarding the movement which is putting me off at the moment.



















https://danhenrywatches.com/products/1972-maverick-chronograph


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

Two panda dials from Dan Henry in my collection. I like them. Quality seems fine. I don't like how they're packaged. I use them as decent everday beaters.


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I second that. I have this one










Decent quality for the money. Sub second hand doesn't line up with the indices which is a typical quartz problem that doesn't bother me. Strap a little thin but nice design. Can't speak for the ordering process because I bought it on here. I love the quirky design and always enjoy wearing it.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

It is certainly a smart looking watch. I've never owned one but I always had a soft spot for their compressor watch.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Not had one either, but it is a very nice looking chrono - I had the Bulova chrono (Moon watch) which had alignment issues & I found plenty of advice online which enabled me to sort it myself, though Bulova offered to sort it for me if I sent the watch to them? - Good luck whatever you decide ...


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Adomnán said:


> Two panda dials from Dan Henry in my collection. I like them. Quality seems fine. I don't like how they're packaged. I use them as decent everday beaters.


 Ah great to hear! Would love to see them!



kanab22 said:


> I second that. I have this one
> 
> 
> 
> Decent quality for the money. Sub second hand doesn't line up with the indices which is a typical quartz problem that doesn't bother me. Strap a little thin but nice design. Can't speak for the ordering process because I bought it on here. I love the quirky design and always enjoy wearing it.


 That's a really unique one! Is it modelled on a past watch or is that just a unique design to Dan Henry? Aware of issues with quartz lining up, I really like them to line up that's why I'm hesitant at the moment.



PaulBoy said:


> Not had one either, but it is a very nice looking chrono - I had the Bulova chrono (Moon watch) which had alignment issues & I found plenty of advice online which enabled me to sort it myself, though Bulova offered to sort it for me if I sent the watch to them? - Good luck whatever you decide ...


 Yeah I sorted My dad's tag F1 out, was having a nosey of it and noticed the big chrono seconds wasn't lined up to 12. Was about 2 seconds past. A bit of searching on the internet and I was able to centre it. Is was nothing that bothered him as he's wasn't wis orientated but it would have drove me mad!

Still in the fence about ordering this one. I love the look of it and especially with the top gun connection......I will keep this thread updated with whatever I decide!


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Roxyben said:


> That's a really unique one! Is it modelled on a past watch or is that just a unique design to Dan Henry? Aware of issues with quartz lining up, I really like them to line up that's why I'm hesitant at the


 It's called a Dragster chrono because there's no chrono minute register as drag races are very short. The centre chrono seconds hand runs continuously though once started. It's a quirky design that I haven't seen anywhere else but don't take my word for it. Give dragster chrono a Google.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

kanab22 said:


> It's called a Dragster chrono because there's no chrono minute register as drag races are very short. The centre chrono seconds hand runs continuously though once started. It's a quirky design that I haven't seen anywhere else but don't take my word for it. Give dragster chrono a Google.


 Ah nice, never heard of dragster chronos before, very interesting! Every day's a school day! Will have a look at them. Cheers.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

The original Porsche design watch is actually getting a reissue. Very cool!



















https://www.fratellowatches.com/porsche-design-50th-anniversary-chronograph-1-all-black-numbered-edition/

Not sure why I haven't got round to getting one of the Dan Henry's yet! Even though I think of them a lot more than I should.


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Love the blue hand on the stainless model reminds of the old Speedmaster


----------



## Dicky3 (9 mo ago)

I have two Dan Henry chronos good quality for money and no issues with alignment when resetting to zero. I believe you will have to pay UK customs duty as they are shipped from EU.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Dicky3 said:


> I believe you will have to pay UK customs duty as they are shipped from EU


I think this is the only reason I haven't ordered one yet. Keep checking eBay see if they pop up. Very rarely they do.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

So after faffing about for nearly a year. I finally bought one of these! Will try and follow up with a few thoughts when I get a little more time. First impressions are rather positive though!


----------



## Watch Seeker (8 mo ago)

Roxyben said:


> The original Porsche design watch is actually getting a reissue. Very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice, guessing the PD is an IWC? I seem to remember that from a long time ago.


----------



## Raymond Spanks (May 4, 2020)

Very nice, I've been on the fence about one of these for a while. Be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

So I have had this on the wrist for a day now and really like it. Chronographs aren't really my thing normally but I do quite like this one and there is the Top Gun connection which helps for me. This is the only chrono in my collection so it fills a nice gap really. So its all black in PVD steel with a sapphire crystal which is treated on the inside to be anti reflective. Picking the watch up it has a decent heft to it and feels made to a decent quality, the bracelet is very nice with a milled clasp which has DH stamped on it. Nothing too fancy but gets the job done. Regarding the lugs they are 20mm and are the sort of shrouded hidden type, so this watch wears quite small in my opinion. Its not that huge to start with measuring 41mm across

Now the watch really is based on the Porche Design Orfina watches, A homage? Copy? who knows! I have seen many other watches of this style made by other brands with the subdials at 12, 9 and 6. Its definitely a certain style of which the name I do not know. I really would like an original but the thought of a vintage watch and all the problems that they come with doesn't really tickle my fancy that much. Maybe one day, we will see.

  

Inside the watch is a Miyota 0S80 quartz which is quite an impressive movement. Features a chrono which will time up to 12 hours! Plus it features a date window which I find very stealthy coloured in black, and most surprisingly it features an alarm! This alarm is set with what looks like a GMT hand, just like you would set an alarm clock. Pretty cool feature really and it gives out quite a decent audible beep. The alarm is turned on by pulling a pusher at 8 o clock and there is a small marker on the dial telling you if the alarm is engaged or not. To move the alarm hand you just pull the crown one click and one way moves the date and the other one moves the alarm hand.

The chronograph works like most regular ones but surprisingly when pressed the buttons give off a beep which I wasn't expecting. Cool though. It times 1/10 of a second on the 6 subdial for the first 30 seconds and then that rests and seconds and minutes are then counted. Until you press stop then the 1/10 second hand will engage giving you the exact time

  

One thing I was worried about before getting this watch was all the hands lining up correctly. But they do a pretty good job at resetting correctly and the main seconds hand hits the markers just about, ever so slightly off but very much acceptable to me.

The case back has an engraving of a motor bike with a few of the features listed around the edge of the case back. Anyone want to guess at what the motorbike is on the back? Might be one for @WRENCH!

  

The watch came in a tube which contained inside was a 3 watch roll in which this watch was rolled up in. Nothing too fancy but perfectly adequate. Its rated to 50 meters but I wont be going near any water with this one, but it does feature a screw down crown!. The lumes decent with a sandwich style cut out dial. Lumes a bit in the speedmaster style.

Now if I had to pick a couple of faults, the bracelet has caught my hairs a few times. Not many but enough to notice. None of my other bracelets have ever done this to me! Another niggle I have is the alarm GMT style hand, now its there for a purpose, but its always there! I am not a fan of GMT watches so having this extra hand just hanging there is a bit of a nuisance, but saying that it is blacked out with a lumed arrow at the end so its not too noticeable.

So yeah that's it, pretty happy with it and this is a watch I have been meaning to buy for quite some time but just didn't get round to it. I think ordering from America with the possibility of custom charges may have put me off a little. But I did manage to find this on the bay brand new with quite a bit of money knocked off the brand new price so I was pleased about that.

Overall its a lovely watch well made which looks great and is well worth the money in my opinion. The movement is very cool and it is a classic look. Anything I have missed or any questions just fire away!

Cheers Ben


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Roxyben said:


> The case back has an engraving of a motor bike with a few of the features listed around the edge of the case back. Anyone want to guess at what the motorbike is on the back? Might be one for @WRENCH!


 It's a Ducati 750 Imola Desmo. I didn't know that, but it says so on the watch description :laugh:

That's a great looking watch mate, quite similar in style to the Porche Design Orfina, but without the massive Porsche tax added on....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I used to have a couple of the original Porsche Design (Orfina) versions, one black one steel one Valjoux and one Lemania - should have kept one

It's first appearance on media was on the Professionals I think

When PD stopped Orfina carried on making them for a while, and they have been resurrected a few times since in various forms


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Davey P said:


> It's a Ducati 750 Imola Desmo. I didn't know that, but it says so on the watch description :laugh:


 Yeah I knew that. Was meant to be a game. I did mean to put no cheating! Lol. :laughing2dw:



Davey P said:


> That's a great looking watch mate, quite similar in style to the Porche Design Orfina, but without the massive Porsche tax added on....


 Definitely! No Porsche tax!


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

You're so cool @Roxyben! Nice piece brother.


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

One thing I omitted from the original write up that I feel is worth mentioning as its very cool! Is that when you pull the crown the seconds hand automatically resets to the 12 position. I have heard about movements that do this before but this is the first one that I have owned. Its such a great complication for a movement to do, Makes setting the time to the exact second much quicker and easier. Such a simple little thing but so useful, in my opinion that is!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear @Roxyben, many thanks for rejuvenating this thread with your excellent review of that Dan Henry chronograph, because I missed this thread the first time around, so to speak. Thanks everyone generally for contributing to the discussion on Dan Henry watches. Very useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Roxyben said:


> One thing I omitted from the original write up that I feel is worth mentioning as its very cool! Is that when you pull the crown the seconds hand automatically resets to the 12 position. I have heard about movements that do this before but this is the first one that I have owned. Its such a great complication for a movement to do, Makes setting the time to the exact second much quicker and easier. Such a simple little thing but so useful, in my opinion that is!


 One of my citizens (BX-1010-02E) does this when setting the time and as you say it's a great feature. It also has a perpetual calendar which is nice


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Always said:


> My dear @Roxyben, many thanks for rejuvenating this thread with your excellent review of that Dan Henry chronograph, because I missed this thread the first time around, so to speak. Thanks everyone generally for contributing to the discussion on Dan Henry watches. Very useful. :thumbsup:


 Thanks for the kind words @Always"watching". I do hope the few words I do have to say about this watch is helpful to someone somewhere. Whether they are considering a Dan Henry or not.



Dxnnis said:


> One of my citizens (BX-1010-02E) does this when setting the time and as you say it's a great feature. It also has a perpetual calendar which is nice


 Yes, a fantastic feature which more watches should come with! I do know that some mechanicals do this also, not sure on which ones although I am pretty sure a few Panerai's do this!


----------

